# Jakarta Commons HTTPClient: Mehrere Requests gleichzeitig



## anubisxl (16. Sep 2008)

Ist es möglich mehrer GET Anfragen parallel laufen zu lassen?

Meine Methode sieht wie folgt aus:


```
static void loadImages(HttpClient client, String imagesToLoad[], String tempContent) throws IOException {

        client.getHostConfiguration().setHost("xxx.de");
        for (int im = 0; im < imagesToLoad.length; im++) {

            if (imagesToLoad[im] != null) {

                GetMethod getImages = new GetMethod(imagesToLoad[im]);
                prepareFirstGetMethod(getImages);
                getImages.addRequestHeader(new Header("Referer", tempContent));
                client.executeMethod(getImages);
            }
        }
        //zurück setzen
        client.getHostConfiguration().setHost("www.xyz.de");

    }
```


wäre cool wenn ich alle Bilder gleichzeitig anfordern könnte, geht das?

Grüße


----------



## HoaX (17. Sep 2008)

sicherlich geht das, wieso nicht. musst halt selbst immer nen neuen thread starten.


----------



## FArt (17. Sep 2008)

http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/threading.html


----------

